# Pine Valley



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I have been doing some research on where to fish close to St. George and decided to head up to Pine Valley this morning. I took my float tube so I decided to hit the reservoir first. I got all my stuff out and ready to go and of course as always I had forgot something. This time happen to be my fins :evil: The @#$%^ was blowing somewhat so I decided just to fish from shore. I tried jigs, jakes and some spinners without even a bite.








I decided to head upstream and see if there where any fish to be had. The stream was really small and shallow with only a few deeper holes.








I could see a bunch of fish in there about 6-10" variety but they were really spooky.








I finally got a taker in one of the deeper holes, but flipped off as I was reaching for my camera :x I really needed somebody like LOAH or Nor-Tah with me to show my how to fish streams. I only brought my spinner rod so I was limited on what I could throw to them. I headed back down and hit the reservoir one more time with no luck so I decided to head back home. I got back into the town of Pine Valley and saw a fishy spot where the stream crossed the road so I jumped out with my jig and caught this little guy on the very first cast.
















Small but fun to out smart him. 
I didn't see any big fish, but enough to make me want to explore that area again. Other forum members have given me some good advice on where to fish between Pine Valley and Baker so that is next on my list of things to do. 
If there are any other forum members down south, feel free to pm me if you want to go fishing together. I also got an email back from Mike Hadley who is the Southern Region Aquatics Biologist with some info that I can forward to you.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like some beautiful country up there. Good job on the fish. Sometimes those little streams can be tough to fish especially after the fish has already spotted you


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Troutgass,
Have they stocked the Community Ponds in St. Gorge this fall?
I fished them 2 years ago when I was there for Thanksgiving and had a fun time catching 10" to 15" Bows and a few LMB.
I will be there for a few days next week and I will throw in a rod, if the ponds are stocked.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Troutgass,
You may have dodged a bullet by forgetting your fins. Pine Valley Reservoir is closed to boating or float tubing. The river below the dam has a few fish in it but it can be really tight quarters, and the pastures through town usually have quite a few fish (depending on the water year).

Later,
Griff


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Troutgass,
> You may have dodged a bullet by forgetting your fins. Pine Valley Reservoir is closed to boating or float tubing. The river below the dam has a few fish in it but it can be really tight quarters, and the pastures through town usually have quite a few fish (depending on the water year).
> 
> Later,
> Griff


Crazy!! I had no idea. Why is it closed?

TG, NICE work on the browns! Glad you could find some slimmers so close to home!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Griff is Correct
Fishing from boats and float tubes is PROHIBITED on the following waters:
Aspen-Mirror Lake (Kane County)•
Duck Creek Springs Lake (Kane County)•
Farmington Pond (Davis County)•
Holmes Creek Reservoir (Davis County)•
*Pine Valley Reservoir (Washington County)•*
Settlement Canyon Reservoir (Tooele
Someone was lookin out for ya TroutGrass!
To bad about the lack of fish, ive heard thats a put and take fishery so powerbait probably would have been the optimum bait ha ha ha.
Thats a nice little brown though


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> GRIFF said:
> 
> 
> > Troutgass,
> ...


It's in the Proc.....good call GRIFF, I didn't know either.

Nice report Troutgass...glad you got up there, and good luck with more journeys !!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Holy Crap







I was going to read the proclamation the night before, but forgot that as well. Thanks guys (GRIFF) for the heads up though on those waters (no boats or float tubes) *-HELP!-* I wonder why for that water? BTK I was thinking the same thing that those fish in there probably have never seen a spinner or jig... only worms and power bait

*GRANDPA D* It looks like they stocked them between January and April, but haven't since. I did notice that they threw a few lunkers over 23" (maybe past their prime at the brood stock) last January, so I am hoping that they will start to stock them again this winter. I did drive up to the Skyline Pond last week just to see and it was pretty green with moss and junk.... I think the Towa Ponds are the best in town. Here is a picture of a guy that is giving free fly lessons at one of the ponds here


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report. I used to fish Pine Valley a lot when I lived in Las Vegas. What always used to work well for me up there was a fly and bubble set-up. I also used to occasionally bring the underused fly rod as well with some success. (Not too many flyfishing opportunities around sin city) I would usually have the best results with either a mosquito or Adams fly slowly retrieved. I used to enjoy the stream below the dam too. Some nice browns along with a few bows and brookies. The stream above the dam has more smallish brookies the further you move up the canyon.

Good thing on the fins. They do enforce the no boats or float tube restrictions closely.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Too bad you didn't nab any fish from the lake, but that stream looked pretty nice. The only advice I would have for fishing a small creek like that would be to sneak up on your hands and knees and attack from the downstream side so their heads are pointed the other way. Getting more than one or two fish from a hole isn't very likely. They tend to spook after watching their buddies get dragged out.

Nice looking area though. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Superb report. 8)    _(O)_


----------

